# Gesshin Hide 240mm Blue #2 Hon-Kasumi Wa-Gyuto- Special Project



## JBroida

I just put them up for sale on the website... pictures coming soon...

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list/gesshin-hide-240mm-blue-2-hon-kasumi-wa-gyuto-special-project.html

In the meantime, i have a Poll for you guys...

Should I keep one for myself (also for people to test out at the store)?


----------



## G-rat

Ahhh Dangit Jon! Ive got money to spend finally and even though I have a blue #2 gyuto all of the back story makes this thing so tempting! What would you do 240 Heiji or Hide?


----------



## tk59

I guess I have to plan another trip to LA...


----------



## JBroida

hmmm... what exactly are you looking for from your knife? Also, having not yet used one of these, i can only assume what it would be like based on measurements, profile, in hand feeling, etc. The Heiji, on the other hand, i know very well.


----------



## G-rat

I was gifted $500 by my father for a xmas knife purchase. Now I could diversify my kit but honestly having that much money at once makes me want to spend it on something really nice that will still get used all the time. My current kit is basically: 150mm Moritaka petty; 270 Mizuno Blue#2, Crappy wusthof super slicer bread knife, wusthof paring for cutting breads and cakes out of pans. Crap stainess cleaver for beating things into submission. This covers everything I need. I had a suji for a year that I used hardly ever.

I want something that is beautifully hand crafted yet made to be a workhorse. I thought the Mizuno would be that but the F&F sucks. The steel is AMAZING. But the cladding is pretty reactive. I love this knife but sometimes it stinks on apples and the like.

I think I'm answering my own question here (heiji) but one final question. The knife on the website (Heiji 240; semi stainless) seems to have a little less of a sweet spot. The profile looks more like Konosuke than the 270. Is this the case or is it just an optical illusion?

I probably should have just PM'ed you this but what the hell...


----------



## JBroida

The gesshin heiji has a bit more of a sweet spot than the photos let on... in fact, the ones i have in stock are a bit flatter for the last 1/2 of the blade.


----------



## Sarge

From the story and everything I don't see how you can justify not keeping one "for the shop":wink:


----------



## G-rat

Yeah my sentiments exactly. You of all people should be sampling these bad boys.


----------



## JBroida

i know... but there are a lot of people who expressed interest in these and i only have 5... people get really pissed off at me when things sell out in a day


----------



## mpukas

JBroida said:


> people get really pissed off at me when things sell out in a day


Well then, you just need to get more of the "good stuff" in! 

What's the jigane on the special Hide's - reactivity? Hardness of the hagane? 

I think you should have kept that Ino 270 blue #2 Honyaki for yourself!!! :knife:


----------



## unkajonet

I think it is absotively, posolutely imperative that you keep one for the store, just in case someone wants to check it out...


----------



## JBroida

the jigane is just wa-tetsu (japanese soft iron)... dont know how reactive they will be, but i would imagine not too bad based on the yanagiba i have from the same blacksmith. The hagane is about 62-63 i believe (or at least thats what we talked about doing).


----------



## JohnnyChance

JBroida said:


> Should I keep one for myself *(also for people to test out at the store)*?



Welp, I know how TK voted.


----------



## El Pescador

Keep it so I can borrow it!


----------



## JBroida

@johnny

i've got quite a few knives at the store for this... a couple of drawers full at this point (well, one big drawer and then the rest are scattered about, tucked away in little nooks (or out on loan to local chefs and customers)


----------



## chuck239

I may have to stop by and check one out tomorrow...

-Chuck


----------



## bprescot

I say no. You've got 5, you'll never have a ton in, you know. I mean, I guess you've got to ask yourself even if you keep one, what's the likelihood that someone not on these boards will try it in store, fall in love with it, and then constantly check back for whenever it comes back in stock?

I mean, if you really WANT to keep it, I would, I'd just choose a different rationalization :wink:


----------



## JBroida

you'd be surprised how many non-forum knifenuts we have here in LA


----------



## James

I think you're in trouble if you're asking this kind of advice from the forum. We have a tendency to enable


----------



## mr drinky

I think you should keep it (for a while at least). Get to know it, sharpen it, and then resell it as an upgraded blade that also has a 'Broida' edge on it. I think people would probably pay a bit more to know that you have tinkered with it and found a good combo of stones/angles to really make the blade sing. This way you get to try it out, add value, and have a satisfied customer. Maybe even send a personal note on sharpening suggestions.

k.


----------



## bprescot

mr drinky said:


> I think you should keep it (for a while at least). Get to know it, sharpen it, and then resell it as an upgraded blade that also has a 'Broida' edge on it. I think people would probably pay a bit more to know that you have tinkered with it and found a good combo of stones/angles to really make the blade sing. This way you get to try it out, add value, and have a satisfied customer. Maybe even send a personal note on sharpening suggestions.
> 
> k.



Now THAT is an enabler suggestion if I ever heard it. Would probably work too...


----------



## JBroida

mr drinky said:


> I think you should keep it (for a while at least). Get to know it, sharpen it, and then resell it as an upgraded blade that also has a 'Broida' edge on it. I think people would probably pay a bit more to know that you have tinkered with it and found a good combo of stones/angles to really make the blade sing. This way you get to try it out, add value, and have a satisfied customer. Maybe even send a personal note on sharpening suggestions.
> 
> k.



haha... i dont know. When i test out knives, i tend to be kind of destructive, trying to see how far i can push things. I couldnt do that to a knife i was planning on selling. Also, i almost never sell things that i pick up anymore... i have a hard time parting with them.

Anyways, i'm still considering this. This knife would push me into the $800+ range for what i've spent on knives this month... and i know i have more stuff on the way. Its funny... i'm pretty sure i spend more now on my knives and stones than i ever did before.


----------



## bprescot

You could do a middle of the road approach. Have it available for sale, but if all 5 aren't sold by 12/23, you're snagging one...


----------



## JBroida

maybe the 20th... thats when Hanukkah begins


----------



## stevenStefano

Keep one. You own the shop, you buy the knives, so you should be the first to use one and try it out extensively. Maybe you'll use it for a while and notice something about it you don't like that you could have changed for the next ones. Better you notice it first. And if the knife is totally awesome you'll know firsthand that you need to buy more the next time and they'll sell very well


----------



## K-Fed

stevenStefano said:


> Keep one. You own the shop, you buy the knives, so you should be the first to use one and try it out extensively. Maybe you'll use it for a while and notice something about it you don't like that you could have changed for the next ones. Better you notice it first. And if the knife is totally awesome you'll know firsthand that you need to buy more the next time and they'll sell very well



Agreed 100%


----------



## heirkb

JBroida said:


> ...This knife would push me into the $800+ range for what i've spent on knives this month...



What else did you get?


----------



## JBroida

a couple of prototypes i'm working on... cant really say more for the time being... sorry
They're both 240mm wa-gyutos though.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Keep it, then sell it to me when I get back to L.A.


----------



## JBroida

haha... i'm honestly surprised at how many of you would buy this knife after i test it out. I still dont think i would sell it if i picked it up.


----------



## stevenStefano

JBroida said:


> haha... i'm honestly surprised at how many of you would buy this knife after i test it out. I still don't think i would sell it if i picked it up.



Why not? Finish sharpening is very common and I think everyone knows you'd look after knives just as good as anyone. Another thing is that when you get a knife "finish sharpened" you have no idea if the knife has been used or not, once it's out of the box it could have been used for ages and you wouldn't know because it's been sharpened anyway


----------



## G-rat

stevenStefano said:


> Why not? Finish sharpening is very common and I think everyone knows you'd look after knives just as good as anyone. Another thing is that when you get a knife "finish sharpened" you have no idea if the knife has been used or not, once it's out of the box it could have been used for ages and you wouldn't know because it's been sharpened anyway



+1. Exactly what I was gonna say. I would rather buy a knife from you even if yo had used it a fair amount because I know you care for it. I don't want a pristine knife, I want something that if used, has been well maintained. 

Also...I like how you said there were five people who wanted one. You ordered five. Five people voted no for you to keep one. LOL!


----------



## JBroida

well, i put 4 up for sale on the website for the time being while i mull this over

I'll try to get pictures up soon (for that and a few other pictureless products on the site currently)


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

stevenStefano said:


> Why not? Finish sharpening is very common and I think everyone knows you'd look after knives just as good as anyone. Another thing is that when you get a knife "finish sharpened" you have no idea if the knife has been used or not, once it's out of the box it could have been used for ages and you wouldn't know because it's been sharpened anyway



+1

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a knife test driven for a while by Jon (assuming it arrived cleaned up and sharpened). I might even prefer it.

As to whether you should keep one, one upside (other than growing your collection) would be your ability to write a more thorough description for your website, making them easier to sell. And as has been shown, you could always sell it down the road at a small discount without much trouble.


----------



## JBroida

i have used knives by literally every maker we carry, so i feel comfortable talking about the craftsmanship, grind quality, heat treat, etc. But, yes, its always nice to use each knife. Not always possible, but nice.

That being said, i've used a number of knives from both the blacksmith and sharpener (both in combination with each other and in combination with other people)... thats a big part of why this project started


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Why don't you tell me how much my Ino order is going to cost me so I can decide whether I can afford one of these too?


----------



## tkern

Ok Jon, I'll buy one, pay it off over a few months, and during that time you use it and then send it to me. 6 month payment/test drive period? ...4 month?


----------



## mr drinky

When are the sexy photos going to be up?

k.


----------



## JBroida

my goal is friday (store is closed on thursdays)... here's one of all of them for the time being:


----------



## JBroida

alright... you guys have me seriously thinking about keeping one. Problem is i know if i keep it, i'll never sell it. Oh well. I think i'm going to give them about 2 weeks after i put up the pictures and if one is left, i'll probably keep it then.


----------



## Andrew H

JBroida said:


> alright... you guys have me seriously thinking about keeping one. Problem is i know if i keep it, i'll never sell it. Oh well. I think i'm going to give them about 2 weeks after i put up the pictures and if one is left, i'll probably keep it then.



Hmm... that two weeks puts you pretty close to Christmas.


----------



## JBroida

hanukkah for me


----------



## jm2hill

JBroida said:


> hanukkah for me



Chag sameach on the 20th. Love me the festival of lights and dreidals.


----------



## Andrew H

JBroida said:


> hanukkah for me



You only have five knives, not eight, Jon. :lol2:


----------



## JBroida

eight nights buddy... eight... clearly i need more stuff.

Lets see... so far this month, 5 new knives, 1 new tool, 1 new stone... just one more thing to go


----------



## JBroida

Ok... photos are up... also, probably going to keep one (and not sell it later... sorry... i'm a hoarder)


----------



## welshstar

Jon

You get my PM about a cherry version ?

Alan


----------



## JBroida

yeah... a bit behind on PM's and e-mails. I'll try to get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## welshstar

No worries

I have the most stressful 7 days of my life coming up !!!

This is relaxation for me, plus i went in the basement for more wine so im now happy regardless !!

Alan


----------



## chuck239

Jon,

Think you can get one made with a lefty grind?? I was excited for this but it looks pretty seriously right handed.

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida

its actually very 50/50... just the choil is righty

and ordering a lefty one should be no problem at all

anyways, you can just stop by and check one out for yourself


----------



## chuck239

this christmas run tomorrow goes on my street and literally has me trapped all morning before I go to work. But maybe I'll try to sneak over. If not I think I have monday off, first day in a while.

-Chuck


----------



## TamanegiKin

Pics have been downloaded to my phone, can't stop looking at 'em lol.


----------



## JBroida

chuck239 said:


> this christmas run tomorrow goes on my street and literally has me trapped all morning before I go to work. But maybe I'll try to sneak over. If not I think I have monday off, first day in a while.
> 
> -Chuck



thanks chuck for making me take one home... its official... i'm keeping one. Played around with it a bit tonight. Cuts even better than i expected... that being said, its only gone through some konnyaku, a few potatoes, and few carrots, and some celery. More testing soon...


----------

